# South Bend Heavy 10...  to rebuild or not to rebuild



## StepSide 88 (Apr 11, 2017)

THAT IS the question.
 It's my third lathe since July. 
I'm not really sure what to do...
I wasn't looking for it. 
It was given to the guy before me so he gave it to me when I showed interest.

It came in pieces, rusted, clumped in a pile under a tree, beside a burn pile.

I've been Mole asting it and marinading pieces in vinegar. Reverse electrolizing the holy rust out of it and I still can't seem to write it off.
What I was sure looked like rust splayed and split gear teeth have turned into possibly worthwhile gears.
So that is why I joined this here forum.
To lay it out so to speak and see what ya'll think about it.
 Sell it off as parts or put it back together?
(and fund it by selling one or both of the first two. Or it occurs to me I could sell all three and get a.... what is as cool as an old piece of machinery?0

rather than taking up bandwidth here. here's a link 
https://goo.gl/photos/K1r33yqMAYGMK2Zt8

I'll add more photos as I get around to having pieces clean enough to identify.
 So far nothing more than a small wire brush and soap and water after the E bath has been done to anything. 

Once 'clean' I spray a little Kroil, or Kerneys rust cutter to help loosen things up.
Several pieces including the Spindle/chuck have run through the oven @ 400F for 2-3 hrs but the face plate is still stuck. Chucks off but not the face plate from the spindle.


----------



## parshal (Apr 11, 2017)

I'd say electrolysis might be your only hope.


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 11, 2017)

It does the job.
I was just now uploading the rest of whats been done  on the cross feed, apron, and assorted covers and what not.
the thumb-whatcha-ma callit is still stuck. 
I just got the cross feed free last night.
I consider this whole step merely a cleanse to see if a detailed final cleaning is warranted,
I did spend an afternoon scrubbing the gear assemblies out with diesel.


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 12, 2017)

That is a South Bend 10L, heavy 10 lathe.  Highly regarded.  It is worth cleaning it up if it is savable.  The parts are also in demand and sought after.  The taper attachment is quite desirable.


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks Bob.
I'm still looking for the two main pieces of the taper attachment.  Not sure they made it. 
But there's still some stuff cooking or waiting to...


----------



## dlane (Apr 12, 2017)

Could look similar to this someday 


With some help


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 12, 2017)

Heck yes it's worth fixing up, no broken gear teeth looks like
MS


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 12, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> Heck yes it's worth fixing up, no broken gear teeth looks like
> MS


But what about those grody almost chewed up looking ones in the tranny box?  Is that how they  'should be' ?


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 12, 2017)

Ah I missed those; well that could be dealt with. Ebay for the parts.  Or even a whole 'nuther box for a few hundred. 
Cheaper than buying a whole lathe.  I'm sure there is wear here and there on the bed and other places, but you could still get some use out of it.  I wouldn't mind having a 10L, even a worn one. 
MS


----------



## parshal (Apr 12, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> I wouldn't mind having a 10L, even a worn one.
> MS



Me neither!


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 12, 2017)

On another note I talked with the guy I got it from yesterday.  He said the reason he 'Trashed' it was the chip tray gave out and he didn't want to mess with it.
I guess that explains why it only had 6 drawers and no table/supports or legs. I've seen one photo on the net of a 6 drawers cabinet... but only one.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 12, 2017)

Nothing ventured nothing gained, it would only be worth it if you use it or sell it. Do nothing get nothing scrap is what you were giving.  I'd like a bigger lathe myself I only wish one were offered for free . But for now my 11" Logan will do more then I will need. Like the others said piece it out , they want more for taper attachments then the lathe complete is worth.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 12, 2017)

Kind of a downside to the rise of Ebay- I wish more people sold whole lathes instead of parting them out so often.  It's great if your lathe needs a part, not so great if you want to buy a lathe. Of course it's better to buy in person rather than at a distance, and shipping isn't cheap.
MS


----------



## dlane (Apr 12, 2017)

Parts are good , on mine the half nut handle was broke , I ordered one on eBay the guy said it is for a heavy 10 but it turned out to be for a 13/14.5/16 . So I made something that works
Any one need a half nut handle , cam , pin , for a larger SB lathe
A lot of parts on SB lathes were hand drilled for taper pins so u need the whole assembly


----------



## bobl (Apr 12, 2017)

My one came in bits in cardboard boxes also and is my pride and joy it's a little work but sure worth it
Don't scrap but if you do let me know as always looking for spare parts and if you need help on rebuilding I have all original service sheets and can copy 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 12, 2017)

Well no one has said it's junk,  or complained about the ways being trashed so it seems the sensible thing to do is continue with the recovery and figure out if I have all the pieces pieces or not.
Stay tuned.


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 21, 2017)

Finely took hammer and nail punch to the threaded sleeve holding the gear change plunger of the gear box in.
What a pain. It's trash and the plungers still stuck...
I see a .125" or so hole I imagine held a split ring to pull on.
Or is it just a change in my med....iCal perceptions I see.
Plunger still won't budge. Any ideas?
https://photos.google.com/album/AF1.../AF1QipM9BwK0ipTt7jTFagx-TA33pUECLmXM5ReZNVls
https://photos.google.com/album/AF1.../AF1QipOLQUufASzVJvKMviUXD0O54NknSbcv0iMsx-Jk
(I know.. A two speed gearbox)

On a different note the first 40" of the bed are standing up in the reverse electrolysis bath... But I dumped the mole asses out before seeing the last two drawers still in the bed of the truck. RE for them too now I guess.

Still have the motor and counter shaft to start on. Hope it'll fit in my barrel.
I'll post some pic's in a day or so.


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 25, 2017)

Well I finally got the thumb plunger to rotate and eventually slide up and down... but it still won't clear the hole in the casting to allow a gear change. 
Suggestions welcome.


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 25, 2017)

https://goo.gl/photos/Xm4UjLcy6H8LWcZ37

Well I finally figured it out.  It took close study and once again taking photos helped.
Here's the link to the first of a series leading up to the new found freedom.

I could see the movement in the receiver was only about half of what was needed which told me something was being jammed somewhere.

While taking the pics I saw the ridge of burrs and grabbed my points file.
What a feeling when it came free!


----------



## dlane (Apr 25, 2017)

Couldn't get your links to pics to work 404 error  , I have taken pictures with this iPad and found problems with parts I couldn't see by eye. Can you not upload pics to this site ?.


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 25, 2017)

StepSide 88 said:


> https://photos.google.com/album/AF1.../AF1QipN5mWfRhoODwngG7Q5-cJJipHK8AJjWchEWM3nb
> 
> Well I finally figured it out.  It took close study and once again taking photos helped.
> Here's the link to the first of a series leading up to the new found freedom.
> ...


Try it now.


----------



## dlane (Apr 25, 2017)

404 error, the very first link works the others don't for me.


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 25, 2017)

well lets see if that fixed it.
https://goo.gl/photos/Xm4UjLcy6H8LWcZ37

I didn't want to jam up the bandwidth here with all my pics. 
They are 10mp files... sure can if its preferred.


----------

